# [H] Space Hulk [W] $$$ PP More



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a 2nd and a 3rd ed space Hulk game both complete, PM me with offers, and here is a small list of wants

Want
WarMachine stuff
Eldar Pheonix Lords
Necrons


----------

